# having problems stating1985 7.5 hp outboard



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm familiar enough with them to know that it was a gamefisher you were asking about just by the title of your post.

not so much familiar with getting them running. they are simple motors which i found out means that it doesn't take much to make them not run.

is there any spark? it's got to be strong.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

The red button might be a kill switch and needs the clip to hold it out, the silver screw should be the rich/lean screw. Start at 1 1/2 turns out from closed. Full choke until it "pops" then 1/2 choke till it runs. Hope this helps.

If it has been sitting for a while the carb will need rebuilding-Ethanol gas sucks!


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

theres no spark if theres anybody in the port orange area that could take a look at it i dont have much money but have a couple of things to trade like trolling motors and marine batteries.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

It might be the kill switch like Inlet said. 

Mechanic might cost more than another good engine.

If you want to try a few things out to save some money try and get it to spark.

No spark could be anything from the spark plug, boot, wire, or the stator if not the kill switch.

On that motor more than likley you push the button to kill the motor unlike the modern ones that are triggered by a lanyard. Is yours a push button?

I don't know how much you know so I'll just throw some stuff out there to save you time.

The kill switch grounds the ignition to the engine block to stall out the motor. The best way to test to see if the kill switch is the problem is to disconnect it and see if you have spark. Can you find the wires to the kill switch?

If so disconnect the wires on the kill switch and isolate them so they do not ground out and then check for spark. Do not hook up a gas line.

BTW, how are you checking for spark? If you are pulling out the spark plug and holding against the block you might not get a good indication and could get zapped. You should also leave the plug in the head so when you pull the starting cord you get actual starting conditions. If you take the plug out there is no compression so when you pull the cord it will spin a higher rpm, the higher rpm might give you spark but when you screw the plug back in you will pull lower rpm's and might not get a spark.

The best tool is a spark tester from your local auto parts store. It's just a simple device that plugs into your spark boot and clips onto your engine block. Make sure it is bare metal that you clip onto for a good ground. It cost around 3-5 $ adjust the electrodes of the spark tester to just under 1/2" (7/16") and give the motor a good pull. The spark should be a strong blue snap. anything else isn't enough to fire your motor.

If you can't get spark after checking the kill switch or replacing the plug and boot you are getting into the stator which isn't all that hard if you like to mess with stuff. Finding a stator for that motor might be the hardest part.

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Un- shore.*


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

i got the motor working but it still wont swivel, does anyone know what the prblem might be?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

steering friction screw stopping motion?

I'm assuming by swivel you mean left-right, not tilt, up-down


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

yes left right 

i cant find the steering screw for this motor anywhere but then again i just found out what that screw was after googling it


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

alright i got everything working, aperently i just need to grease up the motor so it will swivel better. Where do i need to apply the grease and how do i apply it?

thanks pat


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Find all of the zerk fittings
Grab a grease gun loaded with marine grease
Attach gun to a zerk
Pump until clean grease shows up at the bleed points
Wipe off old grease
Repeat for each remaining zerk fitting


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

Go to Sears Parts Direct and enter the model # You might find a manual for FREE


----------

